# Coffee Talks about all things Retirement



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 5, 2022)

We started a Coffee Talk playlist where we talk all things retirement!
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNFKkIRxsODIAH6LpP4cw8-GwdxE2zNOe


----------



## katlupe (Aug 6, 2022)

I will start watching them even though I am already retired. I enjoy your videos.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 6, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I will start watching them even though I am already retired. I enjoy your videos.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 6, 2022)

Love retirement.  I have been retired now for 22 years and I never had a boring day.  Many hobbies, interests and trips near and far keep this ole' country boy pretty darn happy.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Aug 7, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Love retirement.  I have been retired now for 22 years and I never had a boring day.  Many hobbies, interests and trips near and far keep this ole' country boy pretty darn happy.


We love it also!


----------

